# Need a Trail Riding 101



## CarpeDiem (May 27, 2013)

So, I'm an avid english rider and never been on a trail ride before. My family and I are going to a dude ranch this summer for vacation and, of course, we will be trail riding 

I would just like to know the Do's and Dont's of trail riding, so I can appear to be a little more educated, and not be the fool making all the wrong mistakes haha.

Also, if anyone could enlighten me on things NOT to do as an english rider that's switching to western for a week that will make me look silly. I don't want the people to be able to look at me and right away and be able to tell I'm strictly english :wink:

Thanks!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

First off, welcome to the forum . Don't worry too much about "looking strictly English". Anyone who's been riding western for a while will be able to tell by looking that you were trained English, no matter what you do. That's nothing to be embarrassed by either, there will be folks there who have only ridden horses on pony rides or trail strings where they just sit there and the horse follows the tail in front of them.

Here is a thread about trail riding etiquette, though the finer rules may vary from place to place.
http://www.horseforum.com/trail-riding/trail-riding-etiquette-28760/

The only other thing I can really think of (and likely the thing that you'll have the most trouble getting used to) is riding one handed without contact. Properly trained western horses are not ridden on contact, nor are they ridden with 2 hands for direct reining. The "proper, traditional" hand to use is the left, but nobody will stress if you use your right.

Other than that, just relax and have fun .


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

My mare has been behaving much calmer when ridden with a western curb bit than she does with any snaffle I've tried. For looking weird, it is hard to beat combining an English saddle with a curb bit...but if she behaves well, who cares?








​ 
And I think that is the attitude of most trail riders and western riders. If you ride in a way that seems harmful to the horse, you might get a comment. Or you might get a comment from some know-it-all, particularly if they know very little:_"Scarecrow: I haven't got a brain... only straw.

Dorothy: How can you talk if you haven't got a brain?

Scarecrow: I don't know... But some people without brains do an awful lot of talking... don't they?

Dorothy: Yes, I guess you're right." 
_​But most English riders I've seen have good balance, which is huge in good riding. Riding with one hand instead of two still feels a bit odd to me...I often rest my right hand on the saddle horn because I feel more balanced with my hand toward the front. If anyone wants to laugh at me for doing so, they can. One advantage to being 55 is that I don't care as much any more about what other people think...:wink:

Good luck, and enjoy!


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Yeah, as mentioned, a loose reign. Other then that its just riding. Enjoy the big comfy saddle and have fun. 

It's not like everything is backwards  








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Ha Ha BSMS, it don't look weird, I rode that way for years! Whatever works, right?

Carpe have you ever ridden western?
When I went from western to English it was a bit of a struggle learning to keep contact or on the bit. I felt awful because I'd always ridden with a curb and the LAST thing you do is have constant contact. So remember to keep the reins loose.
Verbal commands are more common, so remember to "use your words".
Don't rely on alternate bit action, they neck rein. I've seen some primarily English riders spin circles and struggle going forward until they learned to use their legs and the reins instead of the bit. Watch some basic Western riding videos before you go, it ain't rocket science. You still mount on the same side, LOL!

As for keeping in the saddle...
Your legs will be longer, but with the secure saddle it's not that big of a change.
Don't excessively post, LOL! Sit the trot, but don't bounce around either.
I'm sure you probably have a good seat, so just sit back and relax. 
On the trails I don't micro manage. I allow the horse to somewhat choose their footing and path as long as I am 100% in control. (Not like I just willy nilly let them meander around, LOL!) Get the horse under control with a few half halts/easy taps on the reins before going up a hill so they don't take off on you. I'm pretty sure the horses there are seasoned pros and will take good care of you!


Relax and have fun!


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Trail rides are a little different from riding in an arena in that you will be gone for 5-6-8 hours. There is no stop by the rail and get a drink. 

I pack several bottles of water, some food/snacks, any extra layers of clothing I might need during the day. I usually keep some basic essentials in my cantle bag, TP, matches, band aids, insect spray, some Motrin or Advil.

Most dude strings will set you up with your saddle and tack, So hop up and make sure the stirrups fit and your gear all gets tied on behind the cantle. Horn bags are also handy for snacks and cameras, Things you want easy access to.

Since trail rides often involve trail side vegetation. Using only one hand on the reins allows you to use the other hand to push branches out of your way or swat spider webs away before they cover you face. I frequently take some pruners with me and prune away branches that would hit me in the face.

But other than stuff like this. Nobody cares how you were trained to ride. Get on the horse and enjoy yourself.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

First thing I would ask is whether you are used to non-horse trails - hiking, backpacking, etc? If so, you will have a good idea of what you need to take on a ride. Ask your guides for advice. One thing I'd add to PaintedHorse's list is sunscreen: lots more UV at the higher elevations.

I'd also suggest listening to your horse. S/he has probably done these rides hundreds of times, and will know the trails &c.


----------



## CarpeDiem (May 27, 2013)

I've never ridden western, so this helps a lot, thanks!


----------



## bbsmfg3 (Aug 12, 2010)

If you ride English in you underwear, loose them, and get some western jeans and shirts. Word of caution, when selecting jeans, get those with the heavy seam on the outside. Those with the heavy seam on the inside are not very comfy.

Don't be bashful about asking questions. Not all western horses are trained the same. Not at all unusual for western horses to be ridden with slight contact with the bit. All of our horses are western, and all ridden with slight bit contact. Also, very common to post to the trot. NO WAY, I'd sit the trot of most western horses. And you might get lucky, and they'll have gaited horses, very common.

Most of these ranch/dude horses are also trained to plow rein steer. If you get in a tight spot, practically everything you've learned English will work.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

You may or may not be out for 5 - 8 hours. Many of these places take people out that have never been on a horse before, so it's best to call ahead and see what the package is for. Bringing some water and snacks is a good idea. If you have water bottles with straps they're easier to find a way to attach to the saddle. I use a belt for snacks unless I have pockets.

You can buy jeans just for the ride if you want, but I know I wear English breeches when I trail ride purely for the comfort. Your English boots are OK too. If the weather is at all iffy, bring a coat or raincoat. Riding in the rain can be wonderful, but only if you are dressed for it.

Why be concerned about people seeing you as being English. I'm always impressed by anyone trying something out of their usual element.


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

It's likely that the staff at the ranch have seen riders of _all_ backgrounds and levels. You're probably not the first strictly-English rider they've ever seen.

Just don't go in acting like a know-it-all. . .but don't play totally dumb, either. You know what you know. 

Your own riding ability and confidence around the animals will show through. Trust the staff to pair you up with a horse that meets your riding ability. Listen to their instructions, but don't sell yourself short. If they ask you what experience you have, tell them. Don't be afraid to ask them questions. It's your vacation, remember? You're there to have fun and relax and go for trail rides, not ride their "problem horses" just because you're a more advanced rider.

Just because a horse is wearing different tack than you're used to doesn't mean it's some kind of space alien. It's still a horse. It may be more laid-back than what you're used to, just because many "dude ranch" horses are selected for having a more docile temperament in order to suit the majority of dude ranch guests who don't necessarily know one end of a horse from the other.

Wear what's comfortable for _you_. Consider getting some jeans for riding, if you don't normally ride in jeans - get something without a lot of bulky seams on the inside of the leg. No need to go "all out" with cowboy boots and stuff unless you want to - I wear Ariat paddock boots when I ride and they work just fine. T-shirts, or a button-down shirt will work fine. The ranch should be able to provide you with suggestions on what type of clothing to bring based on the time of year you'll be riding. 

If you are used to wearing a helmet and feel more secure wearing one, don't be ashamed to. If the climate is hot or sunny, you may want to consider something more "breathable" than a traditional black velvety hunt cap - Troxel has some really nice helmets, lightweight, and not bulky at all.

Happy trails!


----------



## thenrie (Sep 10, 2012)

They'll probably do this for you, but an easy way to gauge the length of your stirrups, without having to get on and off two or three times, is to put your fingertips on the saddle screw just below the swells on the saddle. With your other hand, pull the stirrup up under your extended arm. The stirrup should hit you right in the armpit. For most people that will give you the correct stirrup length for western riding. 

While seated, you should be able to stand in the stirrups and get 2-3 fingers width between your crotch and the saddle. While sitting straight in the saddle, you should be able to see the tips of your toes just past your knees. Heels down, toes in.

Some folks are more comfortable with shorter stirrups, some like them longer, but the above will get you in the ballpark.

Also, when mounting, hold the reins in your left hand and grab a big handful of mane. Put your foot in the stirrup with your right hand, then grab the saddle horn (not the cantle) with your right hand and step up into the saddle. That way, you always have control of the horse, and if the horse should bolt for some reason, you can continue into the saddle. Mounting this way does two things for you: 1) It keeps your saddle from turning, 2) It is safer than grabbing the cantle, like most people do. When you grab the cantle to pull yourself up, you have no control of the horse while you swing into the saddle. If you grab the horn with your right hand, you can let loose the mane and halt the horse with the reins in the left hand, or just continue into the saddle, should the horse bolt.:wink:

Mostly, just go have fun. The transition is not as great as one might think. Just remember, the left hand holds the reins, the right hand holds your lariat or some tool...or your sixshooter. Western riding was working riding long before it was pleasure riding.


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

Just a few things to add after the great advice already given here...
At a dude ranch there will be all kinds of riders, ranging from those who have only done pony rides when they were five years old to those who are experienced riders who want the experience of the particular ranch or territory when visiting a new area. So, I'll bet that if you tell the wrangler that you are an experienced English rider, they will be thrilled to match you up with the horse that needs an experienced rider, and will probably tell you the same things we did here, such as go easy on the reins, and that the horses neck rein. 
You"ll catch on real quick and I hope that you have a great time!


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

first welcome to the forum and like jolly said the ranch will take care of you Just sit back and have fun it is better then riding in a ring


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

I worked my way through college on dude ranches. So I feel reasonably confident telling you the wranglers wont care that you are an english rider. In fact they will be thrilled to have someone they wont have to babysit. As for what you need on the trails, ask! They will tell you. We provided a list, but in all my experience dude rides are destination rides, where they will likely serve you a box lunch, or at the very least a snack, but a canteen full of water would be a wise accessory. 
However if this place is worth a hill of beans, you will be told all you need to know by the staff before you even see a horse. let alone ride. 
We used to do a 3 hr ride, break for lunch (supplied by the ranch), and a 3 hour ride back everyday. Then we did one overnite ride/camping trip a week. we'd leave at 9 and ride til noon break for lunch, ride again til 4. Get to the campsite help everyone settle in give everybody a chance to loosen up the creaks and complaints. Have a steak dinner, with entertainment provided by the wranglers (we had a couple of sure 'nuff pickers). Have a huge dessert, and by 9:30 99% of the folks were crapped out. 
breakfast at 7, dutch oven biscuits (yep honey, thats where i learned to make 'em), bacon and hot coffee. Back in the saddle at 9, and back at the ranch by 1030 or so.
One last bit of advice, be nice to the wranglers. They do so much that you never see, work 16 hr days, in all weather, with all kinds of guests. For not a lot of money. I dont know what it is now, but in the late 80's early '90's it was 500 bucks a month/room and board, and the occasional tip. So a kind word from a satisfied guest goes a long way.
Enjoy and take lots of pictures, Id love to see them and take another stroll down memory lane.


----------



## thenrie (Sep 10, 2012)

I just remembered an experience from looooong ago, when I was in high school, circa 1976. Our church group took a youth trip up to Emerald Lake in the La Platas in Colorado. We were hosted by Wit's End Ranch near Vallecito Reservoir (Durango area). When the punchers got all us kids together for the briefing, the first question was, "Ok, who has experience with horses? (or something to that effect)". 

Knowing the caprices of cowboys, I kept my mouth shut. Of course all my friends immediately pointed their fingers at me. A buddy of mine, however, not to be outdone, immediately declared that he was very experienced and knew how to ride, and declared that he would prefer a horse with some spirit.

Well, the wranglers ended up giving me a great horse that was a pleasure to ride, and even relied on me, on occasion, to help keep the other 20 or so kids all heading the same direction. As for my other buddy, he got an experienced old nag that would not get above a walk, no matter what the kid did. Kept the boy out of the way for the wranglers.

Some of the questions the wranglers ask are to help them dab a loop on the problem areas before they become problems. Be straight with them, but humble, and they'll treat you right.:lol:


----------

